# IVF Wales.... Seminar in September



## davies19 (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I have just joined and I'm looking for anyone who like me is about to start treatment at IVF Wales.

I had my initial consultation back in February 2012. We were then added to the waiting list for IVF with ICSI

18 months later.... I received my letter in August inviting me and my husband to a seminar on 26th of September 2013.

I rang and spoke to Susan today who explained a bit more about the appointment to me. It will be 8 couples including me and my husband and we will watch slides about the different treatments and have the opportunity to ask any questions we may have.

1 or 2 weeks later we will go back and get the dates for which we will start the treatment?

All seems too straight forward?? 

Is there anyone out there who has been to the seminar and therefore just starting treatment or anyone who will be on the same seminar as us maybe

Katy xx


----------



## Amandalina (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi Katy,
We went to the group planning session a couple of weeks ago. It was basically as you described. Slides, a talk from the nurse, then the embryologist, then time for questions. Honestly, not much new info if youve read all the bunf they gave you at the beginning, let alone spent any time on these boards! 

At the end, we all queued up for our appointments and got a new stack of forms to sign.

I thought we were booking the individual treatment planning session. Maybe that's true for some, but we came back a week later and they took bloods, weighed us/took our heights, and told us its 4 weeks wait for the AMH test results. Also, that DH has a bmi that's too high and they won't treat us til it's down to 30.
Your mileage may vary. If all your bloods including AMH are up to date, and both your bmi's are good, then you could very well proceed to treatment at your next appt after the group session.

Good luck!
Amandalina


----------



## davies19 (Sep 10, 2013)

Its soooo stressful!

My BMI is 25 ish and my husbands is probably just under 30 (high 20's) Neither over weight, however our BMI's put us in the overweight category!
Neither of us smoke

We had some bloods taken previously i think? I cant really remember what they were for?
Do you think i could email IVF wales and ask them if we have had all the necessary blood tests? 
I dont want to be a nag but i just want to know what to expect!

Our feritility problem is caused by my husbands low/poor sperm count. I have nothing wrong with me. Will i need as many blood tests??

x


----------



## Mrst83 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi Davies 19' were waiting for our appointment for the group thing but we have had our bloods took already and Amh test results back. Thought that was thefirtthig they did? X


----------



## davies19 (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi Mrst83.

I can remember having bloods taken at some point but not entirely sure what they were for!
Thats what i was thinking... surely they have done all the necessary tests to know what treatment we need?
Also i have been in to my GP's and got a prin out of all the tests results they had there for me and my husband. No AMH results but FSH? and a few other things.

Hopefully then after the meeting next Thursday when we book for the treatment planning all we be straight forward from then?? Fingers crossed anyway!

How long have you been waitin for this appointment? When are you expecting to be called for it?

x


----------



## wtbam13 (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi, 
Im just about to start. Got my schedule, Im on the Long Protocol, waiting for day 21 so that I can start injecting. 
The group session was fine, its alot of information. My hubby was a bit overwhelmed although he wont admit it.
Im a bit anxious now and nervous, so many emotions flying around. Im really excited but nervous at the same time. 
At my treatment planning appointment which was about 7 days after the group thing, I had blood taken and so did hubby, I also had to take a swab of myself in the loo for a STD test (yes another one). She showed us how to inject etc. Also had a leaflet on single embryo transfer, the nurse said they really do encourage single transfer and you really have to fight your case if you want 2. I would like 2, but I think they are going to insist on one 

Hope it goes ok for you. 

Its nice to see someone else if going though it at the same time.

Jem


----------



## wtbam13 (Aug 17, 2013)

Amandalina, I just read that you have to wait 4 week for your results of AMH, I had mine done a while ago, I was told the results of it at my treatment planning appointment. I am on the top end of average. 

Shame they didnt do your blood prior to this appointment. Seems like a waste of time.


----------



## davies19 (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi Jem

Only just seen your reply. I haven't been on here for ages as I have started my injections now and not having a great time!

My day 21 was the 15th of October so I have now been injecting for 8 days. I am full up with a cold at the moment and have taken a few days off work to rest.

The injections really have knocked me... I have been so emotional. I cant believe something you have been waiting for for so long finally comes and you hate every second of it! When was your day 21 and have you had any side effects?

My baseline scan is booked for November 4th. 

Katy x


----------



## davies19 (Sep 10, 2013)

Yes they told us about the single embryo transfer.... we are standing our ground and having 2!
I am not going through all this for 1 to be transferred and something to happen to it!
The nurse told us that they will recommend us to have 1 but by law we are entitled to have 2 xx


----------



## wtbam13 (Aug 17, 2013)

She told me that you really have to argue your case to have 2 put back in but the way i look at it is, if one doesnt work then theres always hope of the second working. so i dont understand how they can say theres the same chance of it working with one. 
hmmm... i really am going to fight for 2. 
have you started suprecur yet?


----------



## Waiting for our forever family (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi

Hope you don't mind me commenting here, but thought I would share what happened to me. We were told about only having one embryo back, which we did, and it failed miserably and I didn't even last the full 2 weeks before AF arrived. However for our FET we had two frosties, and we asked whether if they both survived if we could have them both put back. We were told that we would have to fight to have 2, but after us mentioning it at our planning appointment for FET, nothing further was said, and two were put back  . 

Hope this helps. 

Good luck with your treatments and for the 2WW. xx


----------



## wtbam13 (Aug 17, 2013)

Davies i just noticed you said you day 21 was the 15th. So was mine  so we are on the exact same day. My baseline scan is the 28th. Hoping my lining is thin enough to start he next phase. Started bleeding tonight. Have you had a bleed yet? 

also thank you for your reply.. I think i really am going to fight for 2 embies. There's 10-15 per cent better chance if you have 2 rather than 1. Did your second attempt work? 

I've really been struggling. Not sleeping much, mood is up and down, cant concentrate, eating like a horse. Want to cry all the time. 

how are you doing?


----------



## Waiting for our forever family (Mar 2, 2013)

Yes our second go did result in a BFP but unfortunately M/C at 5 weeks, but looking forward to starting again soon hopefully. Xx


----------



## Mrst83 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi Davies19 we have been waiting since October 2011. They said they don't start you on the waiting list for the first 12 months and then the waiting list is 19 - 24 months.  I was told we should be called for next May but I rang last week for an update and they said it's probably June. It's been a nightmare with them already not holding much hope of anything positive comin from ivf Wales never mind any positive results!


----------



## wtbam13 (Aug 17, 2013)

What's egg share at crgw? 
how much is treatment there?


----------



## Mrst83 (Apr 11, 2013)

It is a private clinic. Egg share is a donor scheme where I share half of my eggs with a lady who needs them. The pick ip the cost of the treatment. We have to pay for initial tests and icsi is a charge again on top but I think it's worth ago during this mammoth wait for nhs


----------



## wtbam13 (Aug 17, 2013)

That's good! Never heard of that. I've started mt treatment with nhs now (after 4 long years of ttc) but its always an option if it doesn't work! Depending on cost of the tests. I've already had the test with nhs so would i need them all again?


----------



## Emmy007 (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi I'm also having treatment at IVF WALES, I'm currently on day 7 of MENOPUR injections. I went for my baseline scan on 14th Oct but my lining wasn't thin enough as AF hadn't arrived. Went back on 18th after AF HAD arrived and all was ok. Luckily I haven't had any side effects yet but my belly looks disgusting with all the bruises and pin holes.....lol hopefully it'll be worth it in the end xx


----------



## Sparkle_ (Sep 8, 2011)

Hey, I'm also having tx at Ivf wales, I'm currently on my 2ww!! Aargh lol fingers crossed!!  

The staff & nurses are lovely there, it's just the waiting list which is the problem! 

A top for injecting, hold an ice cube on the area for a good 10 mins before you inject, you won't feel it and there won't be any bruises!  

Good luck  

Xx


----------



## Emmy007 (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks for ice cube tip sparkle...I'm defo gonna try that one tonight  

I've got everything crossed for you, I really really hope it's good news....


----------



## davies19 (Sep 10, 2013)

Yes me too! It seems so obvious that we wouldn't want to go through all this for it not to work, so by putting 2 back we get 2 chances??

Yes I started my suprecur on the 15th Murray... my baseline scan is on the 4th of November though?


----------



## Mrst83 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi have a look at the website. Cost of egg share scheme low considering we are waiting for icsi we simply couldn't afford it otherwise.  We're still having to save. Times are hard n all that. We will pay for tests and the actual extra costs for icsi. I've had my gp do a lot some will do them and some won't. Mine felt sorry for me as ivf Wales gave me a lot of false info...told me I had PCOS when I don't etc. so not sure yet the costs of the rest of the tests needed that I can't get the gp to do I think there may only be one. My gp said that there was one test that may cause her an issue doing as it's not a normal test requested by NHS. Cost of icsi extra charge is 700


----------



## wtbam13 (Aug 17, 2013)

I emailed CRGW as i thought it was silly to have to have the tests done again when ive already had them done with IVF Wales, I asked if we could use the results from them instead of the having all new done and they said yes so that limits the cost. Would just have to pay for ICSI. 
Im praying my current ICSI works but if it doesn't I think we will go and visit CRGW.


----------

